
Ask HN: Similar communities with less of a tech focus? - alehul
I&#x27;m a non-technical co-founder and find the discussions on HN to be the best I&#x27;ve found anywhere. Nearly everyone seems unbiased, knowledgeable and interested in the truth. Does anyone visit similar communities where there&#x27;s more conversation on varied topics? It could be similar to the reddit&#x2F;HN style or simply a website with an active comment section.<p>Thanks!
======
a3n
[https://www.quora.com/Are-there-news-aggregators-like-YC-
Hac...](https://www.quora.com/Are-there-news-aggregators-like-YC-Hacker-News-
for-other-niches)

